# Does your cat "see things"?



## steve392 (Jul 8, 2012)

The other night our cat Reba was sitting on our coffee table while i was on the computer. I started to notice she was looking at the ceiling. I watched her for about 5 minutes and she was acting like something or someone was on the ceiling. She was in a way stalking it, watching it and moving her head as if it was moving on the ceiling. I looked up and obviously there was nothing there. About 2 hours later i noticed she was doing it again but this time looking towards the dining room ceiling and doing the exact samething. Stalking something on the ceiling. It got me wondering in all seriousness, do cats see things we cannot and she was watching something? 

This isn't the first time its happened to us, our other cat Mona did it one night while laying in bed with the wife. My wife actually got freaked out cause Mona was definitely watching something with what little light was on. 

So have your cats done this? Or are mine just extremely strange?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book does it all the time. I'm convinced he's watching mosquitos buzzing around. Or he's just dumb...... I love the little guy but he's not the brightest bulb in the pack.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Or, maybe they are _hearing_ things - like tiny noises a mouse or a bug would make, which we can't hear? Something walking on the roof, whatever. You never know...

 Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls lie on the foot of my bed and watch the carpet sometimes. It used to freak me out because I kept thinking they were seeing ants or something. But no. 

This weekend, Cali kept watching the back of the toilet. I thought, great, ants. Nope. It was a leak!!! I would have probably never noticed it until it got bad. My landlord fixed it, and it was dry when I went to bed. Got up the next morning, Cali was back there again. Watching a new leak. Now he calls her Plumber Kitty Cali. When he was working on the toilet the second time, she was peeking through the crack in the door, supervising. No more leaks so far.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Plumber kitty is probably the cutest thing I've ever heard.

If my kitty ever starts watching non existent things, I'll have to move out. That would scare me so much. 

My friend's 3 year-old told her that he talked to the old lady that came in at night and that she was nice. She was scared to death and made her husband sleep in the toddler's room for like a week!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Book does it all the time. I'm convinced he's watching mosquitos buzzing around. Or he's just dumb...... I love the little guy but he's not the brightest bulb in the pack.


LOL! 

I agree with Fran that it's possible that she's hearing something. Celia does this only occasionally, but it's almost like she's staring at nothing, trying to figure out where a noise came from. Sometimes, I hear a little noise too, so I'm pretty sure that's what she's doing. 

Margaux, on the other hand, sometimes sits in a corner and stares at the wall for several minutes. Since she's blind, I know she's not watching mosquitoes, so...she's in the same pack of light bulbs as Book.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

We call them "polter-mice".... Joy does that too! Kinda creepy when she sees stuff we can't!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

My grandparents think this house is haunted. I think they're looney tunes. 

I haven't noticed Tina looking at anything unordinary but she's rather independent and keeps to herself a lot.


----------



## Leivies_Lavish_Cat_Lounge (Dec 16, 2010)

Yup, Id like to think its a bug or something but Im pretty convinced there a shadow man in the apartment anyways. I coulda swore I saw my boyfriend walk by the bathroom but he was sitting at the computer! Creepy! What if all animals could see spirits? That would actually be ok with me... Im ok with weird energies in the house as long as they arent violent!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*wow!*



marie73 said:


> My girls lie on the foot of my bed and watch the carpet sometimes. It used to freak me out because I kept thinking they were seeing ants or something. But no.
> 
> This weekend, Cali kept watching the back of the toilet. I thought, great, ants. Nope. It was a leak!!! I would have probably never noticed it until it got bad. My landlord fixed it, and it was dry when I went to bed. Got up the next morning, Cali was back there again. Watching a new leak. Now he calls her Plumber Kitty Cali. When he was working on the toilet the second time, she was peeking through the crack in the door, supervising. No more leaks so far.


Marie, that may be the coolest cat talent ever! So useful and makes for a great story :-D


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thought Peggy was the only one... phew.

Although the first time we though she'd gone barmy, it turned out that she was watching the little square of light reflected off my dad's watch... lol. She suddenly tensed up and did the whole ears up big eyes thing.

Then she attacked the wall. 

I honestly thought I was going to have to call the cats in white coats.


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

There was a whole tv show based on the idea that cats and dogs and other animals can "see" or "hear" ghosts. I don't know why one would jump to that conclusion - according to wikipedia:

Cats have excellent hearing and can detect an extremely broad range of frequencies. They can hear higher-pitched sounds than either dogs or humans, detecting frequencies from 55 Hz up to 79 kHz, a range of 10.5 octaves; while humans can only hear from 31 Hz up to 18 kHz, and dogs hear from 67 Hz to 44 kHz, which are both ranges of about 9 octaves. Cats do not use this ability to hear ultrasound for communication but it is probably important in hunting, since many species of rodents make ultrasonic calls. Cat hearing is also extremely sensitive and is among the best of any mammal, being most acute in the range of 500 Hz to 32 kHz

pretty fascinating stuff.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> We call them "polter-mice".... Joy does that too! Kinda creepy when she sees stuff we can't!


Polter-mice ? That is so funny. I am going to spring that one on Hubby next time. We allways called it invisible bug hunting.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Both of mine do this, they'd just stare at some place, you look but there's nothing there. I always look though cuz sometimes they do find bugs. Both are weird in that neither of them kill or eat bugs on the regular basis. They usually just find them and stare.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Both my dog nd cats would do this at our old apartment . They would stare at the ceiling and follow it aroun with their eyes but nothing was there. Near the end whatever it was would scare the heck out of the dog. She would bark and hide when she saw it. One day she was laying in the dark hall staring at the ceiling(she Hates the dark) and the one cat came over and was looking at the same spot and eyes moving at same time. All of a sudden the cat started swiping and freakinh out at thin air. Wouldn't be surprised if it was a ghost


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Huge said:


> I honestly thought I was going to have to call the cats in white coats.


LOL!! That's how I feel when Margaux sits in her corner and stares at the wall. Though come to think of it, with what everyone's said about noise and the fact that she usually does this in the bathroom, I wonder if she's hearing water in the pipes. Hopefully it's not a leak as it was in marie73's case. 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Be very afraid if Margaux starts staring at your pants. A whole different kind of leak - time to get Depends. :grin:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well if you're only wearing pants, I hope you'd notice a leak before the **** cat does hahaha


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

this is some good stuff.bella does the same thing.thot i was nuts!!!!hubby sometimes works nights i used to go with him when he went on a call.[chicken me dont like to be alone at night] i always hear stuff at night. me and bella were alone around 9 at night. she kept hearing something.her ears were pinned back and sniffing the air.all of a sudden she started growling and going in circles and took off running and hid under the bed.have no clue what it was.i didnt hear a thing.so bella and i got in the truck and went wher hubby was at. it could of been hubbies greatgrandfather that lived here before.he hated cats. spooky lol


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

LestatTheCat said:


> There was a whole tv show based on the idea that cats and dogs and other animals can "see" or "hear" ghosts. I don't know why one would jump to that conclusion - according to wikipedia:
> 
> Cats have excellent hearing and can detect an extremely broad range of frequencies. They can hear higher-pitched sounds than either dogs or humans, detecting frequencies from 55 Hz up to 79 kHz, a range of 10.5 octaves; while humans can only hear from 31 Hz up to 18 kHz, and dogs hear from 67 Hz to 44 kHz, which are both ranges of about 9 octaves. Cats do not use this ability to hear ultrasound for communication but it is probably important in hunting, since many species of rodents make ultrasonic calls. Cat hearing is also extremely sensitive and is among the best of any mammal, being most acute in the range of 500 Hz to 32 kHz
> 
> pretty fascinating stuff.


 also people say that a cat can sence that a person is sick or passing away.ther is anursing home in nc that has a cat that just wonderd in.the elderly fell in love with it so the facility let it stay.arter being ther a week the kitty kept going in and out of a patients room it kept crying.they followd it back in the room kitty got up on the bed next to the lady.the lady put her hand on the kitties head and passed away.they said that it has done that several times.ill have to find the site wher it is at and send.its pretty awsome


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

My feral rescues are great at finding invisible bugs and polter-mice. And there usually is actually something there. I am convinced they can hear the bugs and also that their specialized eye sight, fine tuned to pick up movement of any type, tips them off to things too small for us to see or hear. But there are also times when they are just polter-mice, too. Usually that is Dora in play mode and she chases invisible prey.

Unlike my parent's house in Harrisburg, my house in Mechanicsburg has never shown signs of being inhabited by ghosts or poltergeists. I could not have cats at home due to my Dad's severe allergies, but our dogs used to be very aware of the presence of the numerous poltergeists we had in that home. Even my collection of gerbils used to react to the presence of the poltergeists by ceasing all activity until the ghost left the room.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

My cats will sit at the back door staring at it until a cricket squeezes in under it, then they attack. The other morning Ollie dove behind the living room chair which is only a few inches from the wall, and it was dark. He came out with a spider, which he then killed. They do stare at moving things on the wall and ceiling sometimes too, and I don't see anything.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

When my kids were small they swore that they saw a young female wondering around the house and were afraid to go upstairs alone. I had a large dog at the time and she was not allowed upstairs, but the only way I could see to get over this was to train her to sleep at the top of the stairs. The kids finally were able to sleep and I even sleep better knowing the dog was on guard where she could see down all the hallways including the front door. Then my son came home from Iraq where he was in the military and he was sleeping on the couch. 

The first morning after he got home he had asked about the girl that came down the stairs to the bathroom. That night the dog had slept next to the couch were my son was instead of at the top of the stairs, but the dog had let out a small bark that woke my son and that’s when he saw the girl enter the bath room. He figured it was a friend of my daughter and went back to sleep. No one had spent the night so I just figured he was dreaming. 

Then a few days after he went back to the military, I was up late doing some paper work and the cats started to stare at the stairs as if someone was coming down. Well I thought OK I’m about see a ghost when both cats ran toward the stairs and jumped up the wall. I turned on the light an ran toward them when I saw it. It was a tiny little mosquito and I just could not believe they even saw it from that distance.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

My cat stares in nothing a lot, the scariest thing is when he stares and then starts howling and growling with that insane gut voice, this is like from a horror movie and the fact he is an all black kitty doesn't help


----------



## steve392 (Jul 8, 2012)

gosha said:


> My cat stares in nothing a lot, the scariest thing is when he stares and then starts howling and growling with that insane gut voice, this is like from a horror movie and the fact he is an all black kitty doesn't help


That would drive me to call a priest to perform an exercism on our apartment!

Reba, the one that does the watching of nothing was on our coffee table just before slowly watching something walk on the ceiling. Im home alone so it gets creepy!


----------



## Troof (Sep 17, 2012)

gosha said:


> My cat stares in nothing a lot, the scariest thing is when he stares and then starts howling and growling with that insane gut voice, this is like from a horror movie and the fact he is an all black kitty doesn't help


Reminds of that movie where a old guy in a wheelchair hired a hitman to get rid of his black cat. It's based on a Stephen King short story.


Jeannie goes nuts right after feeding. Hyper-alert to everything that's there and everything that isn't. I usually shout a warning when I'm walking by when I see her in that mode--don't really want my toes ginsu-ed by her Wolverine Claws O' Death...


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

ONe time Squeek started acting strange and kept staring at the carpet next to the bedroom door. She jumped back like something was there. I couldn't see anything, but chalked it up to shadows and the door moving.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, Ritz stares into space a couple of times a week. And sometimes she'll go tearing down the hall like a bat out of *(ll. 
I do believe cats/dogs/animals in general can see things/spirits humans can't. 
The former owner of the house lived in an assisted living facility for six months immediately before her death three months ago. And I live in the same active retirement community as my mother did; moreover, the layout of my house is identical to my mothers. I don't get the sense that Ritz is seeing a spirit, but I don't discount the notion either.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

YES! I think it's usually a bug I can't see, but I think sometimes he is just tripping on his catnip.


----------



## steve392 (Jul 8, 2012)

It's fun reading all these responses and knowing im not the only one with a strange cat. lol


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

hahaha...I am also not the only with a strange cat. My cat does that all the time, staring on the ceiling, wall, sometimes when he stood very still, I can see his ear moving, so he is also hearing something. But all this while, I thinking nothing much about it, cos its not like I am afraid of the unseen, I hv seen and hear them b4 anyway, lol. Nothing to be worried about, just leave these beings alone, they won't deliberately try to scare us, or even harm us.


----------



## phoebs1992 (Sep 18, 2012)

My youngest cat does that every night around the same time. Every once in while, my older cat will do that too. I don't know what they think they see or hear but it is fun to watch them.


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

My kitten always does that! When I have hold of him, he's staring at the ceiling, or when he's sitting down he'll stare at walls.
I just assumed they can hear mice in the attic or outside.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

My cutie dose that too and it makes me wonder.


----------

